# Массажная воздушная подушка ОРТОСИЛА



## La murr (7 Июл 2014)

Приобрела вчера вот такую подушку -


Называется Массажная воздушная подушка ОРТОСИЛА (L 0435) Ф35см.
Открыла новую тему, так как только ортопедической подушкой для сидения, этот предмет не назовёшь.
Вот что пишет о её свойствах производитель:



> Подушка балансировочная, воздушная с массажными элементами является прекрасным инструментом для релаксации стоп. Массажная поверхность состоит из игольчатого диска заполненного воздухом, что позволяет комбинировать массажное воздействие различной интенсивности (массаж можно производить как сидя, так и стоя на подушке). Балансировочная полусфера улучшает функциональное состояние стопы, стимулирует тактильную чувствительность и улучшает координацию движений. Кроме того, подушка воздушная используется как средство восстановления мышечной активности, паравертебральных мышц спины. Для этого вы кладете подушку на стул или кресло, под ягодичные мышцы и сидите, не опираясь на спинку стула (кресла). Таким образом, вам приходится постоянно поддерживать тело в вертикальном состоянии, так как воздух, находящийся в подушке, не дает вам сохранять статичную позу длительное время. Задействуются те же группы мышц спины, что и при плавании, но которые редко используются при ходьбе.



Хотелось бы услышать мнение тех, кто пользовался (пользуется), ну и, конечно, наших уважаемых докторов.


----------



## Ирина.Спб (7 Июл 2014)

Светлана, напишу свои ощущения по пользованию.
Вот такую же (синенькую с ёжиком) я купила и ... задарила здоровой коллеге))), ну в смысле коллеге, не болеющей спинкой) ей нравится - массажирует ягодицы 
Я отказалась от этой подушки по причине того, что она очень мягкая, плавающая, за счет воздуха - не устойчивая.
 А так как мне еще на первом приеме доктор Абель сказал - выбросить кресло на колесиках (взять устойчивый, с жестким сидением, высокой спинкой с валиком, стул) Кресло выбросить - потому что я , катаясь на кресле по офису, раскачиваю свои позвонки, спина постоянно в напряжении .... так же и эта плавающая подушка, на мой взгляд, прямой путь к нестабильности. И вряд ли она укрепит мышцы, если я буду постоянно искать точку равновесия)
Так что в инструкции не соврали) подушка БАЛАНСИРОВОЧНАЯ 

П.С. не претендую на истину, подожду ответ специалистов.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2014)

Светлана, у меня точно такая же подушка, синенькая. )

Делаю на неё единственное упражнение - встаю одной ногой, другой - балансирую. Всегда заканчиваю этим упражнением свою ЛФК. Интересно - это упр-е на подушке - как результат того, на сколько хорошо позанималась ЛФК. )
Если хорошо, то при стоянии на подушке не штормит )).
Если позанималась неудачно, то устоять гораздо труднее )).

Сидеть пыталась за столом, положив на стул - сильно не понравилось. Просто неудобно. Невозможно сосредоточиться на работе, или на том, чем занимаешься, сидя за столом.
Если фильм смотреть, так может, и неплохо. Но для киносеанса дома я иногда предпочитаю сидеть на фитболе. 

Тут нашла упр-я на этой подушке, для детишек, думаю, что и нам подойдут )


> *Упражнения на балансировочной подушке*
> *Баланс красоты и здоровья!*
> По статистике около 70 процентов детей к моменту поступления в школу имеют неправильно сформированную стопу. И не всегда плоскостопие является врожденным: зачастую родители просто не обращают внимания на то, как ходит их чадо и какую обувь носит. А между тем именно в период интенсивного роста организма — от года до пяти лет — кости, мышцы и связки ребенка только формируются, и в это время ещё есть шанс не допустить развития плоскостопия…
> 
> ...




Модератор: ссылку на сайт торгового дома удаляю, как нарушающую Правила форума.


----------



## La murr (13 Дек 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Сидеть пыталась за столом, положив на стул - сильно не понравилось. Просто неудобно. Невозможно сосредоточиться на работе, или на том, чем занимаешься, сидя за столом.
> Если фильм смотреть, так может, и неплохо. Но для киносеанса дома я иногда предпочитаю сидеть на фитболе.


Сижу на этой подушке, но она у меня не наполнена воздухом до упругости - так, процентов на 40-45...
Кстати, её можно надувать и сдувать!
Достаточно комфортно. Но, как говорится, на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные)))
Ребёнок мой вообще купаться без неё не ходит - там процесс фантазийный, сплошной экспромт!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (13 Дек 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> Ребёнок мой вообще купаться без неё не ходит - там процесс фантазийный, сплошной экспромт!


Ну вот, ещё одно применение! )))


----------



## olvd (15 Май 2015)

Эти подушки бывают потолще и потоньше. Вторую можно по спину подкладывать не комфорта ради, но для упражнения. А пупырышки для стоп хороши. Для детей в радость поиграть, поупражняться под родительским контролем ЛФК ради. Спускать и надувать подушки с помощью иглы(опция к велонасосу для мячей) надо подстраивая под собственную массогабаритную конфигурацию. Как то особой популярности подушки не заняли в нашей домашней ЛФК, больше пылятся , но и моются легко. Сейчас "подсел" на "гимнастическую скамью здоровая спина".


----------

